# Big Mistake



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Robbie came over for a visit, and I let the dogs out the front door to say, "Hi". While we chatted, they both wandered over onto the lawn and started to roll.

DEER POOP! YUCK!uke:

They smell SOOO bad!!! So now, even though I have a million other things to do, I am bathing dogs. :bathbaby:


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

OH NO!!!! I don't envy you at all!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

At least I proved to myself that I can get both of them washed and at least semi-blow dried in 40 minutes!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Did Robbie roll up his sleeves and help (ha,ha)?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah we don't don't have any solid evidence as to why they love to do this. Trisha has some ideas http://www.patriciamcconnell.com/theotherendoftheleash/why-do-dogs-roll-in-disgusting-stuff 
Anyone want to participate in some research ?ound:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ollie"s Mom said:


> Did Robbie roll up his sleeves and help (ha,ha)?


I wish! He didn't want to get NEAR them! (neither did I, really! )


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> yeah we don't don't have any solid evidence as to why they love to do this. Trisha has some ideas http://www.patriciamcconnell.com/theotherendoftheleash/why-do-dogs-roll-in-disgusting-stuff
> Anyone want to participate in some research ?ound:


I'm perfectly willing to believe they just LIKE the smell. I'm just going to have to respectfully (VEHEMENTLY!!!) disagree. Not in MY house, anyway! :laugh:


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

It must have been poop rolling day in the 100 degree weather today! I'm pretty sure, no I know I'm sure, that I had a poop roller today. Nice skid mark down her back.



At least she looked remorseful when I asked why she smelled so bad. ound:
image


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

jabojenny said:


> It must have been poop rolling day in the 100 degree weather today! I'm pretty sure, no I know I'm sure, that I had a poop roller today. Nice skid mark down her back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha! I don't think mine had any marks to show (you wouldn't see them on Pixel anyway!)&#8230; But you could smell them coming a mile away! At least Mae looks like drying her isn't a big deal in that cut!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Happy to provide a visual for how important is was to clean Pixel thoroughly LOL. Her new "do" or scalp as I call it, doesn't hide much!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

At least they decided not to have a snack like someone I know.


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

Ha! Yes, it took me awhile to realize that mine were nibbling on deer poo on our back lot (not fenced in). Apparently, its a delicacy.......agh!!!!! They don't get to go out there very often.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Heather Glen said:


> At least they decided not to have a snack like someone I know.


Oh, we got teeth brushed too!!!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

krandall said:


> Oh, we got teeth brushed too!!!


:biggrin1:


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

We don't get many deer in the middle of Oxford but fox poo is a local treat...yukarama!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lalla said:


> We don't get many deer in the middle of Oxford but fox poo is a local treat...yukarama!!!


We've run into that in the woods from time to time... I agree, that's CERTAINLY no better!!!

But the worst thing EVER was when Kodi rolled on a dead weasel in the woods... When we were far from home. We really wanted to tie him to the bumper and drag him home. ound: we did let him ride, but we practically needed to fumigate the car afterwards!


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

What a nightmare, Karen!! I don't think weasels live much in towns, although we do have the University Parks on our doorstep, which might harbour them.....errrggg. So far so only foxes and that's bad enough. I worry about their aggressiveness, too - urban foxes are getting delusions of grandeur. But a colleague of my husbands who worked on foxes for many years said he had never ever heard of a fox taking on a dog, even a puppy. Now, too, we have red kites circling overhead sometimes - a breeding program was introduced about twenty miles from the city but they are now to be seen everywhere; they are splendid but scary when you have a small pup in the garden. Fortunately not a poo issue, however!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lalla said:


> What a nightmare, Karen!! I don't think weasels live much in towns, although we do have the University Parks on our doorstep, which might harbour them.....errrggg. So far so only foxes and that's bad enough. I worry about their aggressiveness, too - urban foxes are getting delusions of grandeur. But a colleague of my husbands who worked on foxes for many years said he had never ever heard of a fox taking on a dog, even a puppy. Now, too, we have red kites circling overhead sometimes - a breeding program was introduced about twenty miles from the city but they are now to be seen everywhere; they are splendid but scary when you have a small pup in the garden. Fortunately not a poo issue, however!!


Having lived on farms for most of my life, we often have had foxes on the property. I've never seen a fox bother a CAT, let alone a dog. In fact, we had a cat who used to torture a little vixen with kits. She would station herself just outside the fox hole, curled up sternally, the way teasing cats do, as if ALL she had in mind was basking in the sun, and wouldn't let the vixen past to get to her babies. We would hear the vixen yelping (they sound like sick seagulls when distressed) and pick the cat up and take her in the house to give the poor mom a rest.

But we don't deal with urban foxes. We have only enough foxes to make them delightful neighbors who help keep the rodent population down. We "just" have "suburban" coyotes, who DO prey on cats, small to medium size dogs and dig out my fox kits from time to time.


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

My step-daughter had two Siamese cats, and foxes attacked them on two occasions; in both skirmishes the foxes came off worse, though one cat got a torn ear in one fight. The foxes are becoming more and more bold here in Oxford - in my pre-dog ownership days (I think Cuba and Tycho have sent a strong message to keep out!) I once saw a big dog fox sitting on a low wall in our garden and he refused to budge when I came out, just sat there staring. I don't like them because they leave the noxious poo lying around for me to clear up, and because I'm sure, even if they don't attack, that most of them have mange - not something I want anywhere near C and T. Or me!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lalla said:


> My step-daughter had two Siamese cats, and foxes attacked them on two occasions; in both skirmishes the foxes came off worse, though one cat got a torn ear in one fight. The foxes are becoming more and more bold here in Oxford - in my pre-dog ownership days (I think Cuba and Tycho have sent a strong message to keep out!) I once saw a big dog fox sitting on a low wall in our garden and he refused to budge when I came out, just sat there staring. I don't like them because they leave the noxious poo lying around for me to clear up, and because I'm sure, even if they don't attack, that most of them have mange - not something I want anywhere near C and T. Or me!


Yes, wild animals in urban settings learn all kinds of new, often annoying or dangerous, behaviors as they adapt to their new environment. And, as you said, they also often become less healthy, because they are living a lifestyle that is much less than ideal. Here in the U.S. distemper is a big problem in foxes. A vet friend of mine with ties to the nearby wild animal clinic has told me that most of the time when people repot a "rabid" fox, it is much more likely that the fox has distemper, and that 100% of the raod killed foxes they've tested have had distemper. Healthy foxes are too smart to be hit by cars. But they CAN have rabies too, and they do "visit" with dogs at times. In fact, there are a number of interesting YouTube videos of foxes repeatedly coming to play with a particular dog in the yard.


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

At least here in the UK we don't have rabies - yet. The Channel tunnel poses all sorts of threats but so far rabies has still been kept at bay, despite the fact that bats carry it. Dogs have to have passports to travel and there's a whole performance on re-entering the country, of vet checks and re-stamping of the passport. But it's all worth it to keep a disease that is prevalent in the rest of Europe off this island.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lalla said:


> At least here in the UK we don't have rabies - yet. The Channel tunnel poses all sorts of threats but so far rabies has still been kept at bay, despite the fact that bats carry it. Dogs have to have passports to travel and there's a whole performance on re-entering the country, of vet checks and re-stamping of the passport. But it's all worth it to keep a disease that is prevalent in the rest of Europe off this island.


You bet! Recently, a little girl got badly bitten by a rabid fox near us. The father had to pull the anmial off her leg and gor bitten in the process too. Now both have to go through treatment for Rabies.


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

krandall said:


> You bet! Recently, a little girl got badly bitten by a rabid fox near us. The father had to pull the anmial off her leg and gor bitten in the process too. Now both have to go through treatment for Rabies.


That's a dreadful story - the treatment is awful, I believe. We don't know how lucky we are in the UK on the rabies front.


----------

